# Just starting RS... phone questions



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I have lived with both but currently in the Samsung universe (watch, phone, Tablet)

Currently own a Samsung Galaxy Tab S4

Just broke the screen on my beloved Samsung Note 9 walking in the door (Argh)

Any setup reccomendations?

Which to go with running dual Lyft and Uber apps?

Tablet?
Phone?
Apple or Android?

With my Phone on life support, looking at the foldable Z series.

Any other cheaper Android brands?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> I have lived with both but currently in the Samsung universe (watch, phone, Tablet)
> 
> Currently own a Samsung Galaxy Tab S4
> 
> ...


If you're staying with android, I'd say replace the Note 9. I recommend using your driving apps on the phone. Some use tablets, but for me, I'm just not sure that a wi-fi connection from your phone to a tablet is as reliable or fast as the phone's LTE connection.

The foldable phones look cool, but I'm shy about trying that as I am worried it might break easily.

Personally, I use iPhone XS MAX and it works great... if you want to make the switch.

Really, all modern phones can handle Uber/Lyft, some people have issues if you run a lot of apps in the background. I run basically nothing else on the phone when I'm driving Uber/Lyft... I have a secondary phone I use for everything else.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been using a Note 9 for the last couple of years. My note9 got destroyed in a motorcycle accident recently, so I went back to using an old Google Pixel (the original, not Pixel 2, 3, etc.) and the Google Pixel seemed to run Uber just fine after updating to the latest version of Android OS.

I was able to get a replacement refurbished Note 9 for $250 on Amazon, but really the Pixel seemed to work just fine for Uber. Back before I had the Note9 I used the Pixel for dual Uber/Lyft but these days I rarely run both apps at the same time since usually one has no offers at all and both apps are consistently busy and so it makes zero sense to run both apps when you can run just the one with all the offers.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Just watching reviews of the Samsung Z series phones. 

Might be the ticket.

Split screen option... too cool.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> If you're staying with android, I'd say replace the Note 9. I recommend using your driving apps on the phone. Some use tablets, but for me, I'm just not sure that a wi-fi connection from your phone to a tablet is as reliable or fast as the phone's LTE connection.
> 
> The foldable phones look cool, but I'm shy about trying that as I am worried it might break easily.
> 
> ...


I have LTE on my iPad

I’m replacing my 12.9 Pro (1st gen) with the new M1 chip version later this month. If you go this route, get the WiFi/cell option and be sure to buy the pencil. Pencil is very accurate and helps keep the screen clean


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> I have lived with both but currently in the Samsung universe (watch, phone, Tablet)
> 
> Currently own a Samsung Galaxy Tab S4
> 
> ...


My advise: Don't do RS...setting yourself up for defeat and hidden failure. RS companies pay scores of people to constantly do analysis to figures new and better ways to screw drivers out of as much money as possible and put it in their own pocket.

Your best option: Just keep your current phone and job


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Any cheap phone will do but if you want to spurge. Get the upcoming Fold. Two apps at the same time in its full usable mode, not half the apps like most of the phones these days. I also am going to see if it’s going to worth trade in my Note 20 over it since it now is water proof.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brotherlove said:


> Which to go with running dual Lyft and Uber apps?


If you’re wanting to save money, you’ll have plenty processing power to run multiple apps with an older iPhone model like an 8 or even a 7.


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

Samsung J7 works for me. Inexpensive. $85 new on ebay.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> If you're staying with android, I'd say replace the Note 9. I recommend using your driving apps on the phone. Some use tablets, but for me, I'm just not sure that a wi-fi connection from your phone to a tablet is as reliable or fast as the phone's LTE connection.
> 
> The foldable phones look cool, but I'm shy about trying that as I am worried it might break easily.
> 
> ...


Of course with iOS there’s NO background multitasking. So there’s that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_RUN!!!!!!!!_


do not walk to the nearest exit.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I believe Uber puts out a list of compatible phones. If it will run Uber it should run Lyft as well.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Brotherlove said:


> I have lived with both but currently in the Samsung universe (watch, phone, Tablet)
> 
> Currently own a Samsung Galaxy Tab S4
> 
> ...


 Dude, stop overthinking, just get going!


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Probably going with the iphone 2020 SE.

Free phone with new Verizon unlimited plan... 

If it's free... it's for me!

Sick of large phones, though I will miss the note feature of my Samsung.

Just give me simplicity in a small package.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

1) agree with others to not do this work, at least full time. Doing it part time works for me.

2) Large screens are priceless. That makes a tablet worthwhile. I however use two cheap $100 Samsung or Moto phones, one for Uber and one for Lyft. Much better than split screen. Plus of one phone dies you have a back up using the other for both phones.

3)Do yourself and your fellow drivers a solid and purchase a DASH MOUNT for the phone(s) so that traffic is still in your line of view when checking phone. ;>


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been using an S10+ for almost 2 years now.


----------

